# Pictures Time Attack Holland (Assen Circuit)



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here are a few pictures from Time Attack Holland from yesterday, some very nice cars and some very crap ones too.
I was hoping to have a chet with Kevin Go from Pro import but I couldn't find him not his car! 
Were where you hiding Kevin? 
Anyway here are the pics,


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a few of the shit ones,


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

great pics, quite a variaty of cars.


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

Great day again, only to bad for somme of the drivers like Jeroen Rx7 stepping outside the track, Elco r32 gt-r also a in a spin and Kevin r33 gt-r with gearbox trouble?.

Better Luck next time guys:thumbsup:

Want to see you smoke that r35 next time Kev.


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Nice red R33


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

I can't belive I missed it  Well better luck next time 
Some nice piccies aswell  
Bedankt


----------



## Eber (Aug 5, 2007)

GTR's with sidde mount exhaust rule!!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

That's a screamer pipe my friend.


----------



## Peter R32 (Jun 24, 2008)

Screemer it is and on a gts-t


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

nice pics you got ant more of the golf 4 with the big turbo??


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually it's fitted with a turbo AND supercharger!
I think it's a car from JD Engineering and it's for sale.


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

thanks for the pics :bowdown1: i remember his old corrado 16v g60 was nice in its day


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

is that a mosla or a saleen or similar at the top?!?!
how much money do you time attack people over there have! haha

awesome pics! meet looks really good!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Do you mean this one?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah thats the one, i mean those rear lights are off a corvette but ive never seen a corvette racer with that rear screen setup and bodyshape

i think it has to be a mosler. silly amounts of money in them!


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

I was standing in the pitbox when he was revving it up, and i was filming it.

YouTube - Time Attack Assen 2008


----------

